# Cuban Cohibas at my local B&M in the States - Too good to be true??



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I think so.
Think I just bought 2 Fauxhibas for $15 a piece too.

When I got home and compared them to another Cohiba I had recieved from a very good friend of mine; they looked remarkably different.










Notice the differences in the
1. font of "Habana, Cuba" 
2. and the spacing of the COHIBA gold brand label

One on the left is from my friend
Right is from the B&M.

Which one is REAL - right or left?
Really hope they aren't BOTH fakes.
:hn

Based on your decisions,
I either have to gift my buddy a real one..
or try to get a refund..

Also, is selling Fauxibas a crime in the US?
He told me they were real.
:c

Your input is greatly appreciated,
Marlboro Cigars
:cb


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

It’s amazing that they even sold those in the states, is it still illegal if the tobacco is 100% non-Cuban? Before this purchase did you consider this place a “reliable” store? What other Cubans to they claim to carry?

BTW: what is that picture of on your signature?


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

selling ANY Cuban products in the states is 100% illegal.

Stay away from any shop who claims to be selling Cubans. They're crooks.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

come on now ...ya gotta know any B&M in the US selling cuban cigars has got to be suspect:hn
were they in glass top boxes ... if so you got the good ones:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

berk-m said:


> It's amazing that they even sold those in the states, is it still illegal if the tobacco is 100% non-Cuban?


That's what I want to know!!



berk-m said:


> Before this purchase did you consider this place a "reliable" store?


I just buy cigarettes from him usually;
so probably not too reliable,
unlike the guys here on CS. 

I did try to have a conversation with him,
and he seemed like a really nice guy.

But maybe I am too trusting?

Before I buy next time,
I'm bringing a real one for reference



berk-m said:


> What other Cubans to they claim to carry?


I believe these were the only ones.



berk-m said:


> what is that picture of on your signature?


The difference between a good cigarrette and a bad one is how the ash holds.
I believe the same applies for cigars.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

SDmate said:


> come on now ...ya gotta know any B&M in the US selling cuban cigars has got to be suspect:hn
> were they in glass top boxes? ... if so you got the good ones:ss


No glass-top boxes.
Luckily... haha

Just two singles.

Hopefully I can still get a refund. :tg


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

steelheaderdu said:


> selling ANY Cuban products in the states is 100% illegal.
> 
> Stay away from any shop who claims to be selling Cubans. They're crooks.


This is not the case. I know a very old school store that sells the real deal. I have only purchased a couple to gauge if I wanted to purchase my own box but they are indeed authentic. He buys overseas like the rest of us.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gargamel said:


> This is not the case. I know a very old school store that sells the real deal. I have only purchased a couple to gauge if I wanted to purchase my own box but they are indeed authentic. He buys overseas like the rest of us.


So how does breaking several US laws not make that person a crook?

People need to use their heads. I'd NEVER buy cuban cigars from a store in the US. No ifs ands or buts. Common sense folks :ss


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> This is not the case. I know a very old school store that sells the real deal. I have only purchased a couple to gauge if I wanted to purchase my own box but they are indeed authentic. He buys overseas like the rest of us.


why take the chance that his actual source is a friend of a friend who great uncle is a janitor at the partagas factory:hn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Gargamel said:


> This is not the case. I know a very old school store that sells the real deal. I have only purchased a couple to gauge if I wanted to purchase my own box but they are indeed authentic. He buys overseas like the rest of us.


Yes, I too have previously purchased the real deal at local B&Ms so I usually am not overly cautious; however, I did recently move to a new area and maybe the folks here aren't the same as back home. This is the first time any of my purchases have been obviously suspicious.

Guess you live, you learn.
I'm just happy I didn't buy a box.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*So from the pictures, one on the left is real? *


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Timberlake2006 said:


> I see your point, and trust me I would never buy ISOMs from a store in the US but by your method of thinking, most of the elder members of the forum, and myself are crooks. Im not trying to ruffle any feathers, and I agree that you should never buy ISOM from a retail store in the US, but calling them crooks for dealing in ISOMs, I feel is mildly hypocritical.


yer got it arse backward
crooks coz there selling fake cubans to people who don't know any better
well that what my take was on smittys statement


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> So how does breaking several US laws not make that person a crook?
> 
> People need to use their heads. I'd NEVER buy cuban cigars from a store in the US. No ifs ands or buts. Common sense folks :ss


:tpd: no differerent than if a person were so inclined to buy drugs on a street corner.



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Yes, I too have previously purchased the real deal at local B&Ms so I usually am not overly cautious; however, I did recently move to a new area and maybe the folks here aren't the same as back home. This is the first time any of my purchases have been obviously suspicious.
> 
> Guess you live, you learn.
> I'm just happy I didn't buy a box.


If in fact you have purchased "the real deal" at local b&m's back home, then you would know what the "real deal" looks like. and if you know what the "real deal" looks like, then what is the point of this thread?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

SDmate said:


> yer got it arse backward
> crooks coz there selling fake cubans to people who don't know any better
> well that what my take was on smittys statement


:tpd: seems to me that's what he meant


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

pinoyman said:


> *So from the pictures, one on the left is real? *


Well, judging from the replies I am getting - I think so.
Plus, I trust my friend more than the B&M.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I think they're both fake!

edit: jk, I really don't know the difference.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Even Steven said:


> I think they're both fake!
> 
> edit: jk, I really don't know the difference.


Then the purpose of your post is? What?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> I think they're both fake!
> 
> edit: jk, I really don't know the difference.


Neither do I, until I smoke them or compare the labels with ones I know smoked good at home.
Hopefully someone will save me from trying one making it unreturnable.

The ones from my friend smoked REAL good,
but hey what do I know?

I might've been smoking fakes the whole time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dammit, almost two years here and I still don't qualify as an elder member!? No respect from some of these newbies :r 

Steve nailed what I was getting at. And for the record I did not call you or anyone else here a crook. You did that. I'd edit that post unless you like leaving a breadcrumb trail for whoever may be reading this


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Dammit, almost two years here and I still don't qualify as an elder member!?


It must be the bunny ears.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Dammit, almost two years here and I still don't qualify as an elder member!? No respect from some of these newbies :r
> 
> Steve nailed what I was getting at. And for the record I did not call you or anyone else here a crook. You did that. I'd edit that post unless you like leaving a breadcrumb trail for whoever may be reading this


Well I meant to include you in the group of elder members, and I wasn't calling anyone a crook at all, sorry if it seemed I was but I'm setting the record straight here, I wasn't calling any ISOM buyers crooks

and check yer PM's


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

It looks like the one on the right is definately fake just from looking at the pictures of the bands. Notice the loop on the bottom end of the C in Cuba crosses back over itself. If you look at the real bands, Cohiba bands do not cross back over.

Look at www.vitolas.net in the fake Cuban section. Very good reading material.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> It must be the bunny ears.


It's got to be! There's always something I tell ya. It's either the bunny ears, the tommy girl shirt, or the cat story. I've doomed myself, i'll never be taken seriously :al


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

khubli said:


> It looks like the one on the right is definately fake just from looking at the pictures of the bands. Notice the loop on the bottom end of the C in Cuba crosses back over itself. If you look at the real bands, Cohiba bands do not cross back over.
> 
> Look at www.vitolas.net in the fake Cuban section. Very good reading material.


Thank you, khubli.
That is a very interesting site filled with lots of information.

I have been duped.
Guess this means I will be making a trip back for a refund.

One question remains:
So is it illegal to sell Fauxibas?

What a bad B&M!!
:c

Should I bring the cops with me when I get my refund?
Or will that incriminate me too? j/k
:r

Not sure how to handle this situation..


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Neither do I, until I smoke them or compare the labels with ones I know smoked good at home.
> Hopefully someone will save me from trying one making it unreturnable.
> 
> The ones from my friend smoked REAL good,
> ...


that maybe true
there is a difference between smoking real good & smoking like a real Cohiba
so did they have that Cohiba taste or did they just taste good??


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hopefully he'll make good on your purchase, but I could see it going bad as many ways as it goes well. No point in bringing the cops to the store. Depending on how he responds, more than likely he's lost a customer which in the long run hurts him. 

I guess how far you take it depends on how much you believe that he wasn't intentionally duping you.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If you want a better comparison of the one gifted to you by your friend, I would post up some more pics, one of the entire cigar with some frame of reference for measurement, a picture of the triple cap and a picture of the foot.

However if you trust your friend's source, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm no expert, probably not even a novice at detecting these things, but from just the band, the one from your friend looks authentic.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

khubli said:


> Hopefully he'll make good on your purchase, but I could see it going bad as many ways as it goes well. No point in bringing the cops to the store. Depending on how he responds, more than likely he's lost a customer which in the long run hurts him.
> 
> I guess how far you take it depends on how much you believe that he wasn't intentionally duping you.


Yea, I wasn't serious about bringing the cops.
Just a little joke - need to edit and add a j/k.

Maybe I'll gift him a real one to show him the difference.
Seemed like a nice guy.

I'll post more pics of the other one soon on this thread to make sure its REAL before doing so.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

khubli said:


> Hopefully he'll make good on your purchase, but I could see it going bad as many ways as it goes well. No point in bringing the cops to the store. Depending on how he responds, more than likely he's lost a customer which in the long run hurts him.
> 
> I guess how far you take it depends on how much you believe that he wasn't intentionally duping you.


Calling the cops is a real bad idea....is selling Fauxhibas illegal? Maybe. Is buying Cuban cigars in the US illegal? You bet. And that's what you thought you were doing at the time, so I'd take the 5th and consider it a cheap lesson, MC :2


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I would just take it as a lesson and move on.

He won't believe you when you tell him they are fake and it can only end badly.

I would guess the purchase or sale of anything that is illegal is still 
illegal even if it is fake. The intent was still there to break the law.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

SDmate said:


> that's so true
> there is a difference between smoking real good & smoking like a real Cohiba
> so did they have that Cohiba taste or did they just taste good??


I couldn't tell you, SD.
I get all my Cubans from the same friend so that's all I know of a real Cohiba taste unless I find a local B&M to steal some of my money. j/k

Usually the bands I get from B&M look similar to the ones I get from my friend.

This one:








I tried to take pics of the foot and cap,
but they came out really blurry.

This one does smell alot stronger than the one at the B&M.
Do you think both are fake?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hate to break it to you bro, but judging strictly from the bands, they both look fake to me.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Gallery/0,3390,,00.html

I am by no means an expert, so take that with a grain of salt. But before looking at the CA gallery, I thought the "Habana, Cuba" looked like it was in too bold of font.

Anyway, asking for a refund will probably end badly, and he might not have known he was selling fakes. On the other hand, why would you want to support him anymore anyway? IMO, what do you have to lose if you confront him (respectfully)?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> IMO, what do you have to lose if you confront him (respectfully)?


The chance that the store guy could escalate it into something ugly. Not worth it. Move on. :2


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> The chance that the store guy could escalate it into something ugly. Not worth it. Move on. :2


Ugly meaning violent, or ugly meaning he wouldn't be welcome back? IMO, why would he buy from him again anyway?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The chance that the store guy could escalate it into something ugly. Not worth it. Move on. :2


Yeah, I guess that would be the best bet.
I don't like confrontations anways.

Anyone on the board ENJOY Fauxhibas?
I could send a $30 gift..
(what I paid anways)

PM me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> Ugly meaning violent, or ugly meaning he wouldn't be welcome back? IMO, why would he buy from him again anyway?


Ugly could mean violent...ugly could mean a public argument where you come off looking like an ass...ugly can mean a lot of things. My point is, if you don't think you will get a refund, why confront the guy on why he ripped you off while *you* were committing an illegal act? Short of a refund (which MC doesn't seem to think he will get), what good will come of it?

Trust me, in my job, I see the most innocent things turn ugly every day.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Yeah, I guess that would be the best bet.
> I don't like confrontations anways.
> 
> Anyone on the board ENJOY Fauxhibas?
> ...


you could always do an experiement with your non-smoking friends that think cubans are the best.  
I've been wanting to get a faux bc a buddy thinks he can tell the difference:hn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> you could always do an experiement with your non-smoking friends that think cubans are the best.
> I've been wanting to get a faux bc a buddy thinks he can tell the difference:hn


You got it.
PM me your address.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ugly could mean violent...ugly could mean a public argument where you come off looking like an ass...ugly can mean a lot of things. My point is, if you don't think you will get a refund, why confront the guy on why he ripped you off while *you* were committing an illegal act? Short of a refund (which MC doesn't seem to think he will get), what good will come of it?
> 
> Trust me, in my job, I see the most innocent things turn ugly every day.


True, but I do think a lot of how it ends would be in MC's approach. Now, he may not get the refund, and if he doesn't think there is a chance he will, then that's one thing, but I think he'd have to be a part of it turning violent. He wouldn't have to escalate it what-so-ever if it started looking like it could turn sour.

I guess what I'm saying is, there are ways to approach it that may result in a refund, yet aren't ever confrontational. Maybe even a "hey, I just wanted to let you know that whomever you got these from is selling you fakes" could result in a refund, maybe not. I bet something like that won't turn violent though unless MC takes it farther. Even if the guy at the store said, "I know they're fake, and what are you going to do about it now?"


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> It's got to be! There's always something I tell ya. It's either the bunny ears, the tommy girl shirt, or the cat story. I've doomed myself, i'll never be taken seriously :al


Once you have taken to chasing cats, it is all over...:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I would agree that this should be written up as a lesson learned and would have indicated in my previous post, but the only thing that bothers me is that this store owner if he knows his Cubans are fake will continue to pass these on to he next unsuspecting victim.

On the other hand, I don't think this store owner would offer the sale of Cuban cigars to any customer in his store unless it's solicited by the customer. (Don't take that wrong way MCountry, I believe you were just trying to take a stab for some Cubans).


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Yeah, I guess that would be the best bet.
> I don't like confrontations anways.
> 
> Anyone on the board ENJOY Fauxhibas?
> ...


where is 3x5card
sounds like it's time for another episode of CSI Habana


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I would not bother pursuing it with the B&M. If ya got burned live and learn.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

The cigar on the right is 100% fake. Please read this: Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy! -- you violated a number of the rules. 

As for the cigar your friend gave you, I'd need a better, in-focus picture to say anything. Obviously comparing it in terms of construction/taste to known-good Cohibas of the same vitola is the best way, given that you don't know the source, but since you're not sure if you've been smoking fakes the whole time, who knows?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'm still shaking my head in surprise . . . but then again, most of the FOG's I know have learned their lessons the hard way as well as through the experience of others



steelheaderdu said:


> Stay away from any shop who claims to be selling Cubans. They're crooks.


Unless they're owned by the mob. Then they're legit!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> I'm still shaking my head in surprise . . . but then again, most of the FOG's I know have learned their lessons the hard way as well as through the experience of others
> 
> * Unless they're owned by the mob. Then they're legit!!!!!*



NOW THAT IS JUST FUNNY!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> So how does breaking several US laws not make that person a crook?
> 
> People need to use their heads. I'd NEVER buy cuban cigars from a store in the US. No ifs ands or buts. Common sense folks :ss


What did my post have to do with saying who was and who wasn't a crook? My quote was in response to the possibility of buying Havanas locally. And what does a local B&M selling authentic Havanas have to do with being a crook other than charging 20+ per stick? It's not like that's how they make their business. The shop I speak of does high volume of NC's and deals online as well. So they keep a few select boxes of Havanas for select clientele...what's the big moral issue here 

So I guess all the Havanas you smoke and comment about were gifts and were purchased through legal channels...however that's possible. You really have me confused here taking this moral stance and talking about breaking laws. What forum is this? It's the Habanos lounge right? Last time I checked it wasn't dedicated to pre-embargo sticks.

Now do I recommend buying up Havanas at random B&M's? Hell no! If you live in the All Cigar lounge and take a strict stance on not funding Castro and Cuba and have a Cuban Free zone in your humidor I can understand and respect that but lets not turn this thing moral or legal. Did you quit smoking Cubans?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah i gotta agree with the group here. I would not buy ISOMs at any
store here in the U.S. It's just not right. :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

My take on it is that any shop in the US selling "genuine" Cubans immediately set off the lights and sirens in my head. Whether they are the real deal or not, there is just something about it that just doesn't mesh. Why would a reputable dealer sell an item that if fake will eventually be blacklisted by everyone except your average novice knowing little about cigars. Cigar smokers talk and compare retailers all the time, and word will get around. If it's the real deal, why risk your business selling something that could lead to lots of trouble from Big Brother when someone reports you. I'm not saying there aren't US retailers out there selling Cubans. All I'm saying is if I ever run across one, they won't get my business because it's easier and cheaper to order from a reputable source where you know you're getting what you're paying for.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> This is not the case. I know a very old school store that sells the real deal.


I know a store around Boston that sells them too. He does not display them, but has shown/offered me them in the past (10+ years ago).


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Any retail shop owner in the US selling contraband cigars is risking ruin if prosecuted and convicted. I think it would be more likely if the owner sold these cigars to people he trusted outside of normal retail channels.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> What did my post have to do with saying who was and who wasn't a crook? My quote was in response to the possibility of buying Havanas locally. And what does a local B&M selling authentic Havanas have to do with being a crook other than charging 20+ per stick? It's not like that's how they make their business. The shop I speak of does high volume of NC's and deals online as well. So they keep a few select boxes of Havanas for select clientele...what's the big moral issue here
> 
> *So I guess all the Havanas you smoke and comment about were gifts and were purchased through legal channels*...however that's possible. You really have me confused here taking this moral stance and talking about breaking laws. What forum is this? It's the Habanos lounge right? Last time I checked it wasn't dedicated to pre-embargo sticks.
> 
> Now do I recommend buying up Havanas at random B&M's? Hell no! If you live in the All Cigar lounge and take a strict stance on not funding Castro and Cuba and have a Cuban Free zone in your humidor I can understand and respect that but lets not turn this thing moral or legal. Did you quit smoking Cubans?


you don't know Smitty very well...he's got Taboada rollin customs in his basement:ss 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14763
here's when that rumor got started..for some reason Joe sorta went off the deep end in OCT 05....LoL 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=197177&postcount=4


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay, I have one question: when you bought these were they out in the open, did the store owner say "pssst hey, wanna buy a Cuban cigar." because if they were sitting out and he never claimed they were Cuban then why should he refund you anything. You bought a cigar. If he told you they were Cubans then you both have broken the law and I doubt you are going to get a refund.

I do not think any legitimate Cigar/Tobacco Store would be in the habit of selling either real or fake Cubans in the US. I could be wrong, but as much as I enjoy them, if I owned a Cigar Store I would never have them in my possession even at home. The government could get real nasty with youand you could:

Lose your business
Lose your livelihood
Got to jail
Pay big fines

In other words up deep scheiss creek without a paddle.

That being said are there Cigar Shop owners who will sell you a real or supposedly real Cuban Cigar, yes I am sure there are. One thing to remember that just because they own a cigar store does not necessarily make them an expert on cigars, they may not be able to tell the difference themselves.

My advice _(and remember it is just advice for a simple internet gypsy so it don't mean much)_ is if your local cigar store owner wants to sell you a Cuban, ask him if he has smoked them hisowndamnself.

One of my favorite lines when I cautioned someone that the Cohiba he 'smuggled' in from Mexico may be fake, he said "No it isn't, I know because I got some when I was in Jamaica on my honeymoon."


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

If you try to purchase Cuban cigars from *any* B & M in the USA, whether they be above or below the counter, real or fugazi, reserved for select clientele or for anyone...................You are breaking the law and taking on a huge amount of risk. And, as a resident* elder* said earlier



carbonbased_al said:


> So how does breaking several US laws not make that person a crook?
> 
> People need to use their heads. I'd NEVER buy cuban cigars from a store in the US. No ifs ands or buts. Common sense folks :ss


and yet another elder's response



icehog3 said:


> Calling the cops is a real bad idea....is selling Fauxhibas illegal? Maybe. Is buying Cuban cigars in the US illegal? You bet. And that's what you thought you were doing at the time, so I'd take the 5th and consider it a cheap lesson, MC :2


And, from the Guru himself



MoTheMan said:


> I'm still shaking my head in surprise . . . but then again, most of the FOG's I know have learned their lessons the hard way as well as through the experience of others
> QUOTE=steelheaderdu;785480]selling ANY Cuban products in the states is 100% illegal.
> 
> Stay away from any shop who claims to be selling Cubans. They're crooks.


Unless they're owned by the mob. Then they're legit!!!!![/QUOTE]

My fellow young chimps, there is much more wisdom in these statements than there appears to be on the surface. You don't become an elder easily without learning much along the way. They have had many trials and tribulations along the way and are trying to spare us this fate. All you need to do is read the old threads and you will learn very much. They are sharing this vast knowlege with us for free. Take advantage of it and save yourself time and money and embarrassment. Before you start a thread *use the search function* or even PM an elder, most are rather friendly. Don't be afraid to PM anyone here, and don't be too proud to ask for advice. If you are too proud to PM a gorilla, *use the search function*. Most anything you want to know is right here before you

I know this post will not be received well by many. These will be the ones that need to heed it most. One last thought, to quote an idiot; stupid is as stupid does


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Yes, I too have previously purchased the real deal at local B&Ms so I usually am not overly cautious; however, I did recently move to a new area and maybe the folks here aren't the same as back home. This is the first time any of my purchases have been obviously suspicious.
> 
> Guess you live, you learn.
> I'm just happy I didn't buy a box.


Sorry, but the bullshit meter is reading off the scale here. You say that you have recieved the real deal from friends, and you have purchased the real deal before, now you say the ones you bought are "obviously suspicious".
So which is it? If you are experienced with the real deal, how did this happen?
I think this is all a load of crap. Why did you start this thread? 
Oh, and I don't think the ash of a cigarette or a cigar is the test of true quality. Maybe you need to stick to cigarettes. Pardon my rant, but damn.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Sorry, but the bullshit meter is reading off the scale here. You say that you have recieved the real deal from friends, and you have purchased the real deal before, now you say the ones you bought are "obviously suspicious".
> So which is it? If you are experienced with the real deal, how did this happen?
> I think this is all a load of crap. Why did you start this thread?
> Oh, and I don't think the ash of a cigarette or a cigar is the test of true quality. Maybe you need to stick to cigarettes. Pardon my rant, but damn.


The guy is just looking for help. He thought he had the real thing from friends, now he's wondering. I don't think that warrants such a negative post about him. He's a noobie (as am I), and I've seen MUCH worse posts, that violate the rules of CS from noobies that have gotten better treatment than he just got.

Besides, doesn't everyone who's ever purchased a fake always think it's the real deal at some point?

I mean, unless I missed something, he's not asking where to buy the real deal, and he's not trying to sell anything. In fact, he's even giving away his Fauxibas to a fellow gorilla that wanted them.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> The guy is just looking for help. He thought he had the real thing from friends, now he's wondering. I don't think that warrants such a negative post about him. He's a noobie (as am I), and I've seen MUCH worse posts, that violate the rules of CS from noobies that have gotten better treatment than he just got.
> 
> Besides, doesn't everyone who's ever purchased a fake always think it's the real deal at some point?
> 
> I mean, unless I missed something, he's not asking where to buy the real deal, and he's not trying to sell anything. In fact, he's even giving away his Fauxibas to a fellow gorilla that wanted them.


:tpd: I think the response was a bit harsh.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry my post was so harsh. I was not accusing anyone of doing anything.
It was just the contradictions in the statements, that set me off.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Sorry my post was so harsh. I was not accusing anyone of doing anything.
> It was just the contradictions in the statements, that set me off.


don't feel too bad mdtaggert. When someone posts comments in a thread that are inconsistent with one another its only natural to question what the truth is. For example, first MC informs us that he too has has purchased the real deal at local b& m's (note the plural)......



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Yes, I too have previously purchased the real deal at local B&Ms so I usually am not overly cautious; however, I did recently move to a new area and maybe the folks here aren't the same as back home. This is the first time any of my purchases have been obviously suspicious.


And then here informs everyone that he gets all of his cubans from the same friend. It's clear from his earlier posts that this friend doesn't run a b&m, and that isn't what he's referring to in his purchases from b&ms, and that the cubans he gets from his friend are seperate and distinct from the ones he has bought at local b&m's.



Marlboro Cigars said:


> I couldn't tell you, SD.
> I get all my Cubans from the same friend so that's all I know of a real Cohiba taste unless I find a local B&M to steal some of my money. j/k
> 
> Usually the bands I get from B&M look similar to the ones I get from my friend.


I don't know what the truth is, I just know that the story in this thread keeps changing.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Sorry my post was so harsh. I was not accusing anyone of doing anything.
> It was just the contradictions in the statements, that set me off.


Water under the bridge my friend. I just don't want to see a noobie get scared away if he may have had good intentions.

Also, I just read it as him starting to question his source for "real" cubans in the past, but could have been different.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Personally, I have no issue with questioning the inconsistencies. I just thought the "tone" was a bit harsh - not the content. I think what really caught MY attention was "Why did you start this thread? 
Oh, and I don't think the ash of a cigarette or a cigar is the test of true quality. Maybe you need to stick to cigarettes."

No worries here. mdtaggart has acknowledged and apologized.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

agreed peter. Wasn't calling you out, brother

and I guess I was guilty of making the same comment early, so will remember how harsh that reads in the future.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

As a consumer, I will not buy any cubans from any local outlet whether they sell fakes or real ones. A lot of B & M 's do sell legitimate cigars on their shops but to a few select and trusted customers.

If they don't know you from Adam and starts offering you these cigars, either they are too stupid to know the consequences or they're just selling fakes. Are they crooks? If the intent is to sell you some fake ones, then they certainly are. If OTOH, you belong to their circle of friends that can be trusted, then they are out there just like the rest of us sharing and enjoying the fine taste of havanas.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Sorry, but the bullshit meter is reading off the scale here. You say that you have recieved the real deal from friends, and you have purchased the real deal before, now you say the ones you bought are "obviously suspicious".
> So which is it? If you are experienced with the real deal, how did this happen?
> I think this is all a load of crap. Why did you start this thread?
> Oh, and I don't think the ash of a cigarette or a cigar is the test of true quality. Maybe you need to stick to cigarettes. Pardon my rant, but damn.


Not sure what is so contradicting about my question..
that lead to such a response, md.

Let me try to elaborate; maybe it will clear things up.

I've been smoking cigars for many years now but I'm still pretty new to Cubans and I usually pick them up from my friend; however, on occasion I will find a local B&M (as in this case) that also sells them.

Usually when I purchase at a B&M, I bring them home - the bands look the same, the blend smells the same, so I have no worries.

But this time, it didn't look the same - didn't smell the same - so it was obviously suspicious and logical that I have purchased either a fake from the B&M, fakes from my friend, or BOTH.

I came looking for some answers about if either were authentic,
and many helpful members have provided great answers. Based on the sites provided and some of my own research that I have done on my own since posting this thread, I'm sure one (from the B&M) is fake and not too sure about the others still.

I've learned alot from this post, and I'd hope others would learn too before even considering purchasing fakes from thier B&M. A few others members (who I have seen to include Cubans in thier humi pics) have expressed that they also do not know the difference so this information would be VERY helpful to them as well. They would learn what to do in this kind of situation if it ever happens to them. That was the point of it - to share my learning experience with everyone and get a couple of my own questions answered.

I assume that questions like these are simple, even "stupid" - for experts as yourself, but newbies to habanos suich as myself still have much to learn. We don't have near the experience that some of you do. Please be patient with us. If there is any more clarification needed in my post, I would be happy to go into more details and answer your questions before you deem my whole thread as bullsh!t.

On a side note:
My sig is just a cigarette version of what I've seen on alot of cigar reviews. Kind of a satire and something I thought was amusing when I first saw it. Why any of this should not allow me to enjoy a cigar truly confounds me.

Also if I AM indeed out of line for posting this thread,
and am deserving of this type of response,
could I put out a request to the mods for its deletion?

Thanks for the help guys,
I really appreciated it.

Marlboro Cigars


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I really don't want this to get out of hand. So, I will apologize again. I am sorry for the harsh tone.

"Not sure what is so contradicting about my question.."

I did not find your question contradicting, just some of your statements,
and if you will read through the other posts, you will see that I was not the only one. There is no need for me to take this any further. I will however suggest that you go back and read this thread from the top. Maybe you will see why some have questions about your statements. Also I will suggest using the "search" to get some of your fake vs real answers.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I've been smoking cigars for many years now but I'm still pretty new to Cubans and I usually pick them up from my friend; however, on occasion I will find a local B&M (as in this case) that also sells them.
> 
> Usually when I purchase at a B&M, I bring them home - the bands look the same, the blend smells the same, so I have no worries.


You should not be buying "Cuban cigars" from any local B&M cigar shops in the USA. Full stop.

Please read this: Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy!


----------



## ChuckW (Feb 18, 2007)

moki said:


> You should not be buying "Cuban cigars" from any local B&M cigar shops in the USA. Full stop.
> 
> Please read this: Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy!


Moki, perhaps you should add one thing to your webpage:

8) Any tobacconist in the US who is willing to put his business at risk for the sake of selling a little contraband is probably too &$%#*@! stupid to get genuine product. Getting Cuban cigars from anyone but an **authorized** dealer is like buying a Rolex from some dude on the street.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey - Fakes happen, don't let it get you down, and question ANY source.

I have some supposedly 'Polish' Habanos from a well respected (at the time) 'Source' I keep to remind me to be suspicious of *any* supposedly contraband items.

I'd just write this one off as a learning experience - $30 is a fairly inexpensive lesson.

:cb


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Read Moki's Site. Great info provided. 

There is a also another site that posted an article which follows the bootlegger and his product. And the kicker is, they ship them into the USA as Dominican seconds and Pay the Taxes, Tariffs, etc. They then add the Bands and box them after they are in the USA. 

The fakes go to many USA B&M's, Casinos, Hotels, restaurants, etc. They offer them under the table to high rollers and select clients. 

Vegas, LA, and Miami are prob. the fake capitals of the World.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm not going to delete the thread, because I think there are some good lessons for some more inexperienced Gorillas to learn here...but I will close it, as I think the good info has been posted.


----------

